# off topic about sewing (pet supplies and human clothes!)



## Hellolove227 (Aug 23, 2014)

So i am new here and i already wrote on the intro page, anyways, i am in a tech school be a seamstress, i just wanted to share some stuff i have made and so others can post stuff that they have made for the hedgie/pet or themselves!

(note, hedgie stuff will be posted tomorrow because its late and i have no pictures on the computer)


----------



## MandyA (Aug 28, 2014)

I cannot sew to save my life but I did manger to sew my new hedgie a sleeping/bonding bag. lol


----------



## Hellolove227 (Aug 23, 2014)

awhh that is so cute! what colors/patterns? i was planning on making one, kind of reversible so there are no visible stitches for anything to get caught on. and i came into the class not knowing how to sew at all, that red dress was all pins and fabric and hand stitches for a period project on a mini scale.


----------



## miss bunny18 (May 5, 2014)

wow, great job! love the clothes!


----------



## Hellolove227 (Aug 23, 2014)

thank you so much! i have made my new girl like 10 snuggle bags already, shes pretty happy


----------



## GothicBreena (Jun 30, 2014)

Hellolove227 said:


> So i am new here and i already wrote on the intro page, anyways, i am in a tech school be a seamstress, i just wanted to share some stuff i have made and so others can post stuff that they have made for the hedgie/pet or themselves!
> 
> (note, hedgie stuff will be posted tomorrow because its late and i have no pictures on the computer)


Your work is AMAZING. I'm in awe just staring at the pictures. YOU are VERY Talented. Wow.


----------



## Hellolove227 (Aug 23, 2014)

well thank you so much! i try very hard with my work, its just hard when i only have a machine at school and not home!


----------

